# Using Fluoro P line for extra casting distance



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I target Pompano and Whiting but for surf fishing, the Pomps are occasionally past 100 yds from the surf. I thinking about using P line, 12 lb Fluorocarbon that gives the
strength of 14 or 15 lb mono line but casts farther. Hopefully I wont get many breakoffs when using 4 oz sinker. Thoughts? Is it worth a try for greater distance if money is not an issue?

jf


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

HH, the problem with going to lighter line is abrasion resistance. 100yrds out you are probably laying some line on top of a sand bar. It wont take much to nick you line and part ways. For pomps and sea mullet I prefer braid over mono. I'm not going to say your 12lb floro wont work, but I wouldn't do it, I'd switch to 20 or 30 lb braid and put a 10' or so floro leader.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you worried about breaking off during the cast? Are you using a shock leader?
I run 14 lb Tri+ and a 40 or 60 shock and never worry. I can hit past the bar when needed. Tri+ is very slick off the reel.
You can check actual breaking strengths of various braids and mono lines here if that helps finding the strongest, thinnest line:
http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetestingplastic.htm


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

pods said:


> Are you worried about breaking off during the cast? Are you using a shock leader?
> I run 14 lb Tri+ and a 40 or 60 shock and never worry. I can hit past the bar when needed. Tri+ is very slick off the reel.
> You can check actual breaking strengths of various braids and mono lines here if that helps finding the strongest, thinnest line:
> http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetestingplastic.htm


...the TRI will give U more distance....I am an ANDE man but for my blue yonders and squalls I always use 14 lb tri.....U can reach out and touch em.....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI - "TRI" is Sufix Tritanium and Tritanium Plus.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Ok I will give that a try.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

After "googling", There is a also a sufix elite. Is the Sufix Tritanium and Tritanium Plus better?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I would go with 10# powerpro and a fluro hand tied rig and you can easily reach that outer bar and have the sensitivity to feel lite bights and the line powerpro will let you use light weights. IMHO


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Ive never used braid line. I heard that its hard on the fingers? Easy to cut youself? But Maybe aquakinz would help with the fingers.



drumrun said:


> I would go with 10# powerpro and a fluro hand tied rig and you can easily reach that outer bar and have the sensitivity to feel lite bights and the line powerpro will let you use light weights. IMHO


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> Ive never used braid line. I heard that its hard on the fingers? Easy to cut youself? But Maybe aquakinz would help with the fingers.


I would stick with mono . . . You can get good deals on Tritanium by watching auctions on eBay . . . Tight Lines !


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are worried about it cutting your finger wrap some waterproof tape on it. The distance you will add is huge


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I use fireline for this application,but can go with what drumrun has said about distance and sensitivity with the finer diameter braid "or fireline",it is no doubt better..


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

with a 4 oz sinker You can use a shock line with about 20 or 25lb flouro or mono. That way you don't have the braid on your finger. Suffix 832 20 lb with the diameter of 6lb mono is also a good choice of braid.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Try 14# Sakuma. It's very thin (.28MM),abrasion resistant, breaks at 18-19lbs, stays limp and strong enough if something bigger (like puppy drum) gets on. Tommy sells it.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

What do youall think of Sakuma Nite Crystal Hi-Vis Mono Fishing Line? It says high-vis but isnt that a negative?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have heard, on this forum, that Sakuma line is great for distance casting and fishing from elevated structure like piers, but that it has abrasion problems when being fished from the beach, surf-fishing. I would do some more research on Sakuma, to be sure it's right for you.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

What RocknReds said .......


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

What I have noticed is that P-Line has a very thick Dia for the pound test it is... JAM


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

The reason I was considering it is because its supposed to be thinner line than mono of the same test.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/Monofilament-VS-Fluorocarbon---Infographic/Berkley-ae-monofilament-vs-fluorocarbon-infographic,default,pg.html


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Fluoro is less visible in water. Wouldnt visibility be a negative for Sakuma Nite Crystal "Hi-Vis" Mono Fishing Line?


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I will probably only be using the line about 5 times before re-spooling for surf fishing the calmer days during the month of March 2015 in Flagler Beach, FL. The rest of the month I will be on the pier. I dont have much experience in the surf although Ivebeen pier fishing since the late 70s. Right now based on all the comments I am leaning toward Tritanium Plus but haven't ruled out Sakuma.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

River said:


> What RocknReds said .......


What "Hudak" and Tommy Farmer said . . .
*
"http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?109908*


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Ez2cdave, I have fished Sakuma 10, 12 and 14 saltwater and fresh for over three years and I haven't had any problem's at all ..... That being said, I don't throw the distances Tommy and Hudak throw ..... I very seldom throw over 70 yds at most so I don't have the line laying on the bottom they do but I've caught some big fish on it and never had any break off except when some big large mouth ran around structure. I used Sufix tri before that and like Sakuma better, I still use Sufix tri in 6 and 8 cause I can't get Sakuma that size .... River


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Thanks all for all the good information.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I didn't see what type of reel you are going to use:
If you are using a conventional reel use mono. If you are using a spinner go braid. no mono line is 20lb breaking with the size of 6lb line.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

River said:


> Ez2cdave, I have fished Sakuma 10, 12 and 14 saltwater and fresh for over three years and I haven't had any problem's at all ..... That being said, I don't throw the distances Tommy and Hudak throw ..... I very seldom throw over 70 yds at most so I don't have the line laying on the bottom they do but I've caught some big fish on it and never had any break off except when some big large mouth ran around structure. I used Sufix tri before that and like Sakuma better, I still use Sufix tri in 6 and 8 cause I can't get Sakuma that size .... River


I wasn't talking about distance, bur their comments about using Sakuma in the surf and abrasion issues.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Ez2cdave.... That's what I'm talkin about, I've had no abrasive issues whatsoever .... I only use Sakuma Ice Crystal ... I don't watch my line, I watch my Rod, sometimes ...... River


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Penn Spinfisher 5500 with 12 ft Tsunami Airwave and 10 ft St Croix Triumph.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

River said:


> Ez2cdave.... That's what I'm talkin about, I've had no abrasive issues whatsoever .... I only use Sakuma Ice Crystal ... I don't watch my line, I watch my Rod, sometimes ...... River


Hmm ... It probably depends a lot on the area being fished then.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Abrasion resistance and breaking strain are 2 totally different factors in this conversation. Thin dia. will aid in casting but will suffer in the abrasion of repeated trips across the top of a bar regardless of the breaking strain. Thicker dia. regardless of the breaking strain within reason (#15-#25) will fair better in the same circumstance.

I like the thinner stuff for CQC but give me Sufix Tri+ or Big Game for over the bar missions.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I like River only use Sakuma line (14#). I long distance fish a lot over the bar for Kingfish (sea mullet) & pups along with Pompano. I haven't had an abrasion problem with Sakuma. I do have one reel (Akios 555) set up with 12# Sakuma for a little more distance and haven't had any problems unless I hook up with a big ray. 12# is just too light and I break them off quickly and get back to fishing. I have caught Red Drum up to 48" - it just takes a little longer to land them.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I really dont get to fish that much since I live in western Kansas. But I need all the distance I can muster to get out to the bar or just beyond. After my March trip down to Florida (my first trip that far south), that will
be it until the next spring. I usually fish in NC. So line wear is not that much of an issue for me and I dont mind changing out line if I need to. Im determined to catch a few pomps this upcoming spring. I dont usually catch trash like Rays and sharks because I stick with fish bites. Some really nice size pomps do visit southeast NC in late April and early May and I hung one in late April of this past year on Surf City pier. But as I waited for a net, the fish wrapped around a pilling and broke me off.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nevermind....


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I was going to help out more but then you said trash fish like sharks.

Sharks: Everything else is just bait.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

If you cant eat it then to me its trash. lol. Anyway, shark has very high mercury content so I wouldnt eat it even if it tasted good.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Nevermind....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


>


I'm trying....


----------

